# Como incluir una libreria .inc en un programa en mplab



## lorotron (Ago 10, 2009)

buenas un favor necesito una mano con la parte de incluir subrutinas para terminar mi programa en MPLAB 

las subrutinas 
INCLUDE<RS232.INC>
INCLUDE<LCD_4BIT.INC>
INCLUDE<RETARDOS.INC>
etc varias como esta


las tengo que cargar de alguna manera en mi programa ? .... o las tengo que programa y llamarlas desde algun lugar de mi programa o como se las puede incluir directamente en mi programa? bueno seria de gran ayuda saludos


----------



## Vick (Ago 10, 2009)

La directiva *#INCLUDE* te permite "incluir" archivos de librerías en el lugar donde la coloques, es como si compiaras el texto del archivo en cuestión y lo pegaras en el lugar donde está la directiva que lo incluye. De esta forma con las librerías no necesitas repetir partes de código o subrutinas que son de uso muy frecuente (por ejemplo los retardos).

El archivo de la librería se crea como cualquier subrutina, pero con la diferencia que la colocas en una archivo independiente con extensión .INC y luego lo incluyes en tu programa principal. para incluir una subrutina debes colocar el archivo de la librería en la misma carpeta donde esta tu código fuente en el que la llamarás, o en la carpeta de instalación del ensamblador (...Archivos de programa/Microchip/MPASM suite) , o si esta en otra carpeta diferente debes colocar la ruta completa para que el ensamblador lo encuantre.

Espero haber aclarado tu duda...

Suerte.

PD. la directiva INCLUDE debe llevar el símbolo #, aunque si no lo pones tambien la reconoce, pero es más correcto ponerlo.


----------

